# Alligator Clips



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay so I really had no clue where to post this, but it has to do with badges (and thus art, yah) so I figured here was good?

Anyhow, where in the world do you guys who do con badges get your alligator clips? o__o I swear I've looked at every JoAnn's/Michaels/Hobby Lobby in the known universe and I've never been able to find them. I know you can buy them online, but I don't want 1,737,57,167,365 clips.

Srsly. Where are you guys buying these things.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 28, 2011)

Adult store, next to the boobie tassels.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2011)

Hot damn with all the boobie tassels I buy you'd think I would have seen them! D:


----------



## RailRide (Jan 29, 2011)

You mean like these?

They're available in smaller-than-100-piece packs--this was just the first match I ran across. Although I don't buy that many at a time, Staples is where I've obtained my badge-holding supplies.

---PCJ


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 29, 2011)

Much thanks, that's exactly what I need. I found a 4-piece pack at Michael's (apparently they were hiding them from me), but they're for beading and so don't have the plastic strap. I can make it work, but I'd much rather have those~ Huzzah!


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought you meant the electrical alligator clips and I was going to suggest Radio Shack
might still work


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 29, 2011)

Try an office supply store?


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 29, 2011)

Aden said:


> I thought you meant the electrical alligator clips and I was going to suggest Radio Shack
> might still work


 
Yeaaah. Unfortunately it won't work as well for badges (however themed badges...).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 30, 2011)

I got some alligator clips at a hair store once. They braid hair into the loop of the clip to make clip in extensions- you usually can buy them by the clip.


----------

